# Leadless Pacemaker



## hjohnson (Feb 26, 2014)

Has anyone else coded a leadless pacemaker?  This is a new St. Jude implant and it is implanted directly into the heart through a catheter.  It "floats" without leads.  Just wondering if anyone else is doing them, are you using the 33999 unlisted code and how are you pricing?  Thanks,

Holly


----------



## raluburch (Sep 30, 2014)

CPT 33999 is the unlisted code for leadless pacemaker which corresponds with the pricing for CPT 33207. I hope this helps. 
Thanks. Miha


----------



## raluburch (Oct 1, 2014)

Also apply modifier Q0, since is a clinical trial. Thanks. Miha


----------



## cgbar (Oct 1, 2014)

You also need to use V70.7 as the secondary Dx. IDE # and CT # are required as well.
Good news is that come 2015, we will have a Temporary code to bill for it.

Glenn


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 7, 2015)

cgbar said:


> You also need to use V70.7 as the secondary Dx. IDE # and CT # are required as well.
> Good news is that come 2015, we will have a Temporary code to bill for it.
> 
> Glenn




It is July 2015 now, do you know what the Temporary code is for this yet?
I work in Anesthesia, and I need a CPT that crosses to an Anesthesia code, and 33207 just might work. But if there is a more specific code for the Nanostim Leadless Pacemaker Insertion I would really like to know.

Thank you!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 8, 2015)

hjohnson said:


> Has anyone else coded a leadless pacemaker?  This is a new St. Jude implant and it is implanted directly into the heart through a catheter.  It "floats" without leads.  Just wondering if anyone else is doing them, are you using the 33999 unlisted code and how are you pricing?  Thanks,
> 
> Holly



The code for the leadless pacdemaker is 0387T which came out this year.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

